# Wanted! penn 704z aluminum side plate



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey every one hope yall had a great holiday. Trying to get my 704 z ready for the upcoming season. Im doing a full rebuild and currently my reel has the plastic side plate. Looking for a aluminum side plate for my reel. Doesn't matter condition wise as Long as its useable. Im doon a full repaint on it too.if someone's got a spare and want to part with it please let me know.I have PayPal


----------

